# Altima Sunroof Problem



## mxcj (May 22, 2007)

Hi,

I am having a problem with the sunroof to a 1997 altima. I had opened it and now I cannot get it closed. Does any one know which fuse controls the sunroof? Mind you, the power doors work but when I try switch to close the roof, all i get is some noise but no movement. Ideally all I want to do is to manually close the roof. I would not like the get it fixed right now. I read from the forum that you can manually close the roof. Would any of you good people out there be willing to educate me on how I could do this?

Thanks,


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

My car does not have one, however, it sound like the mechanism is gone. I Suggest reading through a Haynes manual


----------



## mxcj (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Londonderry.....You are a lifesaver. The Haynes manual was exactly what I needed to solve the problem.

Cheers


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

You are welcome


----------

